# Punk-o-Matic



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw this in Seraphine's Blog, so I thought I'd share it with you... It's the Punk-o-Matic! It makes writing a cheesy punk song incredibly easy. All you have to do is punch in numbers and it does wondrous things. Check it out and you'll see what I'm talking about.

http://www.addictinggames.com/punkomatic.html


----------

